# Electric only bass clubs



## gma1320 (Jul 30, 2018)

Are the any electric motor only bass clubs based out of west Georgia?


----------



## Chairman (Aug 22, 2018)

gma1320 said:


> Are the any electric motor only bass clubs based out of west Georgia?


Did you get a reply? I would be interested too.


----------



## TC50cal (Aug 22, 2018)

Look at the Kayak thread in this forum


----------



## gma1320 (Aug 23, 2018)

Chairman said:


> Did you get a reply? I would be interested too.


No replys sir


----------



## gma1320 (Aug 23, 2018)

TC50cal said:


> Look at the Kayak thread in this forum


Just checked out but didn't see anything about electric only stuff and don't own a kayak sir.


----------



## Coach Bombay (Oct 9, 2018)

Where are you located?


----------



## LaurenR88 (Nov 5, 2018)

I am in an electric only bass club. Our club is called five alive bass club. Most of our members are from Coweta, Fayette, Pike, Spalding, etc. If y’all have FB you can look up Five Alive Bass Club and one of our admins will add you. If you have any questions or are interested in joining let me know! We always welcome new anglers.


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 5, 2018)

Coach Bombay said:


> Where are you located?


Lithia Springs


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 5, 2018)

LaurenR88 said:


> I am in an electric only bass club. Our club is called five alive bass club. Most of our members are from Coweta, Fayette, Pike, Spalding, etc. If y’all have FB you can look up Five Alive Bass Club and one of our admins will add you. If you have any questions or are interested in joining let me know! We always welcome new anglers.


Ok thank you


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Jan 6, 2019)

Chairman said:


> Did you get a reply? I would be interested too.


Extreme bass anglers.


----------



## gma1320 (Feb 4, 2019)

dwayneluvs2hunt said:


> Extreme bass anglers.


Do you have any contact information?


----------

